# Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen



## Markus_NRW (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute, da ich im August das erste mal nach Norge fahre, könnt ihr mir doch sicherlich ein paar tips zum spinnfischen an seen und flüssen geben 
Hoffe ihr habt ein paar Tips für mich.


----------



## brando (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

Tips kann ich nicht wirklich geben weil ich es selbst erst einmal im Suesswasser probiert habe...bin daher selbst auf die Tips der Profis gespannt...
ich habe ne 24 Stunden Karte gekauft und dann abends und morgens insgesamt ca 8 Stunden geanglet...Ergebnis: 1 Fisch#d  dafuer aber ein schøner|supergri  hier
mein Tip daher: halt durch...es gibt sie irgendwo da draussen..in fast jedem See.
ach ja und besorg dir am besten ne Muetze mit Moskitonetz...wenn du Pech hast wirst du sonst von Gnitzen(?) gefressen--Autan etc. wirkungslos


----------



## nordman (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

norwegen ist gross...

wo willst du denn hin?

uebrigens gibt es eine eigene rubrik fuer das angeln in norwegens binnengewæssern.


----------



## brando (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

...in der leider nicht besonders viel los ist


----------



## nordman (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

tja, ich weiss auch nicht so richtig, wieso das so ist. fuer mich ist es reizvoller, als das meeresangeln.

btw.: wo hast du denn den saibling gefangen? schøner fisch!#6


----------



## Kunze (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

Hallo Markus!

Hab es mal verschiebt... #h


----------



## brando (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

In der Bymarka im Herberndammen---West-Trondheim. 
Wie gross wird denn so ein Saibling in nem (mittelkleinen) See?


----------



## nordman (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

das variiert sehr stark, aber fische ueber 1 kilo sind schon sehr gut, ueber 2 kilo ausserordentlich kapital.

man kann sagen, dass saiblinge kleiner bleiben, als forellen.


----------



## dacor (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

oft den koeder wechseln und viele stellen ausprobieren, evtl nach hotspots fragen. wenns mit spinnkoedern nicht klappt hat es bisher meisstens mit einem mittelkleinen streamer, hinter schwimmenden spiro funktioniert.


----------



## brando (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

zum angeln mit Spiro hätt ich auch noch mal ne fRage...kann man da auch trockenfliege (mit SPiro-floating) anbieten? hatte es mal versucht aber ist auch immer abgesoffen...hab da mal was von Fliege anfetten oder so gehört


----------



## nordman (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

mit der wasserkugel kenne ich das.

wie gross war der saibling von dir eigentlich? hat ja einen kernigen schædel.


----------



## Karstein (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

Schöner Saibling@brando! #6

Für uns gibt es für das Salmonidenangeln an den Seen und Bächen Norwegens nur drei Topköder: Mepps Aglia silber Größe 1, dann Mepps Aglia silber Größe 1 und nicht zu vergessen Mepps Aglia silber Größe 1. :m

Allenfalls noch mal einen Mepps in kupfer.


----------



## nordman (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

tja karsten, und mein favorit ist dieser kleine, unscheinbare kupferfarbene blinker von sølvkroken, auf dem bild ganz klein an der rute zu erkennen. geht zur not auch in silber...|supergri


----------



## Karstein (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

@ Hein: den gibt´s auch im Sortiment. :m

Soll ich für Dich eventüll ein paar Packungen organisieren? So als kleines Giveaway zum Weihnachtstreff?


----------



## nordman (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

:qgenau, der isses! ich reiss dann alle packungen auf, und nehm nur den kupfernen raus, die anderen kannste behalten! ach nee, du nimmst ja immer nur mepps...


----------



## Karstein (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

Die anderen Beiden kriegt Enni - werden bestimmt noch die ultimativen Lengköder. 

Ich hatte zwei solche Packungen zwar mit neulich, aber wir kamen nicht einmal an den Bergsee - musste "Der Schwarm" auslesen! :m


----------



## heinrich (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

Der mittlere in der Packung mit den roten Punkten hat mal
1978 meinen ersten Norwegenurlaub am Byglandfjord gerettet.
Seitdem begleiten mich immer ein paar wenns in den Norden
geht.Wir könnten uns doch zusammentun beim aufteilen der Packung.. bleibt immernoch der silberne für Enni.

Gruß Heinrich


----------



## brando (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

Saibling war 900g... und damit ca 10 mal so schwer wie mein größter Eisangeln-Fisch :q


----------



## nordman (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

das kann ich nicht sagen, ich hab in norwegen auch schon ordentliche fische aus dem eisloch gezogen. anbei ein paar beispiele...

aber ein sehr schøner saibling, ganz sicher!#6


----------



## Karstein (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

Na ich werde mal schauen, ob ich ein paar Sortimente für euch Zwei erbeuten kann. 

@ Aalexperte: sexy Saibling auf dem linken Bild, ein Prachtbursche! #6


----------



## Fröya (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

Ein wundervolles Fischchen. Nach langem vergeblichen Versuch mit Wasserkugel & Wurm konnte dieses Kerlchen einem grell-orangen Spinner dann doch nicht wiederstehen!


----------



## nordman (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

ich glaub, wir sollten den saiblingsanglerclub gruenden. gibt hier ja einige fans dieser wunderschønen und ueberaus schmackhaften fische.


----------



## Fröya (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

Gibt wohl kaum einen schöneren Fisch! Hinter diesen steht jeder Aquarienfisch weit zurück! Und ist echt eine Delikatesse!
Und die Fischerei allein schon! Haben diesen in einem Bergsee gefangen, mit Blick auf den Fjord, erst in völliger Einsamkeit rauf gewandert, nur Natur, dann breitet sich der See vor einem aus und dann muss man sie raus kitzeln. Mit viel Geduld. Aber wenn man dann tatsächlich einen fängt, ist die Freude darüber riesig! Ist wie ein kleiner Schatz, den man gefunden hat!Da tuts einem richtig leid, wenn man ihn ausnehmen und aufessen muss...obwohls da ja auch schlimmeres gibt!|supergri


----------



## dacor (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

ich habe mir grade den silbernen mit roten punkten gekauft und werde ihn am wochenende testen. soll ein absoluter topkøder auf bachforelle sein...


----------



## nordman (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

dann warte ich auf deinen bericht, und wenn du nix fængst, sag ich: selbst schuld, hættest du mal den kupfernen gekauft. har har...:q

wo willst du denn hin? wieder ringvassøy?


----------



## dacor (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> dann warte ich auf deinen bericht, und wenn du nix fængst, sag ich: selbst schuld, hættest du mal den kupfernen gekauft. har har...:q
> 
> wo willst du denn hin? wieder ringvassøy?



wir wollten mal gucken ob es in tromsdalen oder auf kvaløya nen schoenen see gibt, den man zu fuss erreichen kann. ich habe das auto von der arbeit in letzter zeit leider zu oft benutzt und muss es jetzt mal ein wochenende stehen lassen.
letzte woche war ich in einem anderen see auf ringvasøy angeln. den namen habe ich leider vergessen. auf jeden fall habe ich dort 5 kleine mefos gefangen, womit ich nie gerechnet haette. in dem kleinen bach steigen anscheinend meerforellen auf :k 

hast du eigentlich mla im breivikelva geangelt?? der steht die darauffolgende woche auf dem programm...


----------



## brando (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

zum Eisangeln: großer Köder große Fische oder was??? ich hab die winzlinge mit mini Mormyschkas gefangen---vielleicjt sollt ich mir nächstes jahr auch mal so einen røyeblink besorgen#c  
nordman: wo hast denn die Barsche gefangen???doch nicht hier in der Næhe oder?

driftet zwar alles etwas vom Thema ab aber schoen dass hier endlich mal was geschrieben wird


----------



## nordman (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

@dacor: auf kvaløya hab ich es noch nicht versucht, breivikelva auch nicht. willst du auf lachs gehen?


@brando: der røyeblink ist ja nicht der eigentliche køder, er soll die fische nur auf ihn aufmerksam machen. am blink hængt ein etwa 10cm langes vorfach mit einem einzelhaken, der mit wurm oder made bekødert wird.

die hechte und barsche waren in suednorwegen in der næhe von oslo.

jo, und endlich tut sich hier mal etwas.#6


----------



## dacor (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> @dacor: auf kvaløya hab ich es noch nicht versucht, breivikelva auch nicht. willst du auf lachs gehen?



nein, eigentlich hab ich es auf meersaibling abgesehen. breivikelva soll angeblich der/die/das 5. beste elv in norge auf diese fischart sein.
da der lachs hier jedoch (normalerweise) nicht besonders gross wird, koennte ich ja mal versuche mit meinem mefo geraet einen zu erwischen.


----------



## Karstein (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

@ røye-Fans: gibt es eigentlich noch das lange Schlepplöffel-System mit Nachläufer-Naturköderhaken von ABU zu kaufen? Setzt zwar ein Boot am See voraus, aber damit wurden doch in den 70er und 80er Jahren hauptsächlich die Saiblinge verhaftet. |kopfkrat


----------



## nordman (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

du meinst das abu konvoi-system. logisch, gibts noch, ohne gehts doch gar nicht im sommer.


----------



## Norlyr (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

@ Fröya

Tut mir leid, aber das verdrehst du jetzt |kopfkrat, der Saibling wollte den orangen Spinner nicht, ist aber dann doch dem Würmchen erlegen :m.

Nix für ungut |wavey:

Gruß norlyr


----------



## Fröya (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

Echt? Ich dachte das wär andersrum gewesen!!! |kopfkrat 
Und ich habs immer verzweifelt mit meinem Spinner versucht!!;+
Deshalb wurde das nix!
Weil du dich auch immer mit deinem Wissen davonschleichst!!|gr:


----------



## Norlyr (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

Musst halt sagen wennst auch mal was fangen willst...

Dann helf ich dir :g

Gruß norlyr


----------



## Karstein (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

ABU KONVOI - SO war der Name! Danke Dir! :m


----------



## Fröya (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*



			
				Norlyr schrieb:
			
		

> Musst halt sagen wennst auch mal was fangen willst...
> 
> Dann helf ich dir :g
> 
> Gruß norlyr


Ach, zu gnädig von dir!
Damit ich nicht wieder leer ausgehe, so wie die gaaaaaaaanzen Jahre zuvor, werd ich dir nicht von der Pelle rücken!Tja, jetzt hast du die Sch... da!Jetzt lachst du nicht mehr!|evil: 
:q


----------



## nordman (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

ausserdem hat frøya jetzt den grossen vorteil, bei bedarf auf den rat eines professionellen angelguides zurueckgreifen zu kønnen. so leicht wird das dann nicht mehr...:m


----------



## Fröya (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> ausserdem hat frøya jetzt den grossen vorteil, bei bedarf auf den rat eines professionellen angelguides zurueckgreifen zu kønnen. so leicht wird das dann nicht mehr...:m


 
Ja, Recht hast du! 
Hoch geschätzter Norlyr, leider muss ich dir mitteilen, dass das heuer nix wird mit großen Fängen! Hab mich wochenlang intensiv mit Hilfe eben jenes Angelguides auf die bevorstehen fischereilichen Aufgaben vorbereitet ! TAG UND NACHT!   
:q  
Von so einem Training kannst du nur träumen, also versprich dir nicht zu viel vom diesjährigen urlaub!:g


----------



## dacor (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

nun seid ihr aber endgueltig vom thema abgedriftet


----------



## nordman (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

jo, das schaffen wir immer!:q


----------



## Fröya (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> jo, das schaffen wir immer!:q


 
Oh ja, das kann keiner so gut wie wir!!:q :q


----------



## Karstein (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

Wir können bislang nur mit tyske Saiblingen aufwarten... :c (hab mal ein Bild mit Tanja drauf genommen, da kommt der Saibling besser raus als mit mir daneben :m )

Aber kann ja alles noch werden, wenn ich so an ein paar nordnorwegische Lachsflüsse denke, die auch noch in tollen Meeresangelrevieren liegen. 

@ Hein: sagt Dir Stichwort Lyngsalpene was? Schon getestet da bei den Häuskens? :g


----------



## nordman (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

ich nicht, aber frøya und norlyr. aber mein saibling auf dem foto stammt aus dem dahinter liegenden see.


----------



## Karstein (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

Gute Fährte also! :m

Ich würde ja sooo gerne in 2007 - aber Irland und Canada rufen auch so laut...


----------



## Norlyr (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

@ Karsten_Berlin

Jo, da hat Hein recht! War zwar nix mit Saiblingen, haben aber ein paar Kleinlachse erwischt :q! Waren halt zu spät dran für die Saiblinge.

Gruß norlyr #h


----------



## Norlyr (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

Ach ja Hein, ob euere Vorbereitung Fröya auch zu dicken Fischen verhilft |rolleyes.

Jetzt im Ernst, der braucht man gar nicht zu helfen, die fängt auch so nicht schlecht :g!

Gruss norlyr #h


----------



## Fröya (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen an Seen und Flüssen*

Jetzt hast du aber gerade noch die Kurve gekratzt Bruderherz!
|supergri


----------

